# Running a bar



## mpc (Jul 29, 2014)

There's 3 of us looking to run a bar on a Greek Island. We looked at renting a place but where we could afford rent etc, with savings etc we couldn't afford the outright payment of a lease. Any information or ideas would be greatly appreciated 

Mc


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

Where/how have you been searching?


----------



## karenh1963 (Jul 5, 2014)

mpc said:


> There's 3 of us looking to run a bar on a Greek Island. We looked at renting a place but where we could afford rent etc, with savings etc we couldn't afford the outright payment of a lease. Any information or ideas would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Mc


Hi When you say Greek Island why not a nice small beached village along the cost, like Agria near Volos, reason for saying this is that because its small area you would have the advantage of renting pretty cheep, especially if you head over there and talk business come end of the season, you could get great deals ?????? worth thinking of. we are moving to Agria next month .:cheer2:


----------

